# My new Frogfish :D



## apctt77 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Guy's

I just thought I'd show you my new Frogfish

Here's some pix of him:-

























Here's some links just in cas you cannot see pix above
http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/download.php?id=2010&mode=view
http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/download.php?id=2011&mode=view
http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/download.php?id=2012&mode=view

What do you think?


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

Looks like pickachu...

cool fish.


----------



## Kazs (Feb 16, 2009)

its so ugly its cute.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Very amazing, beautiful, and interesting fish. Now if only they had crazy fish like this for freshwater.


----------



## studdedsham (Oct 2, 2007)

Agreed... I love bottom dwellers... especially frogfish and batfish, but I'm not really into switching to saltwater.


----------



## apctt77 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey guy's it's been a while since I've been on here but here's a few vids of my Frogfish. He has now changed from bright yellow to a knid of orangy/peachy colour to match the Live Rock he's surrounded by
As you can see I can watch my fish and tv from my bed 












This last one was a bit dark when I was filming but it shows him running to catch a river shrimp


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Haha.  Just makes me smile watching him swim, reminds me of a little puppy haha.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That's wild how he uses his fins like hands. Very cool video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Just to ask quick, mind saying how much you paid for this guy?


----------



## Ivy (May 7, 2009)

He is really cool looking. That was a really good episode of lost too. Last in season I think. lol
As a freshie I am jealous. lol


----------



## apctt77 (Mar 15, 2009)

BenBOMB said:


> Just to ask quick, mind saying how much you paid for this guy?


Yeah no problem

He cost me £70 which is quite a lot but I thought he was worth it. Someone from the US on another forum told me that she saw the same spieces in her LFS for $35 so if you can find one like him in the US you'll probably get him for cheaper.

There's loads of different kinds of frogfish and they're all as strange as each other. I'd like to get one of the flourecent pink ones 

The guy I've got will grow to 8inches I've found out and will eat anthing that fits in his mouth

Some grow to 1ft! and those need to be in a tank on their own for ovious reasons


----------



## Makoto (Nov 6, 2008)

Frogies are awesome man i cant wait to set up my reef, are you on reefcenteral.com


----------



## apctt77 (Mar 15, 2009)

Makoto said:


> Frogies are awesome man i cant wait to set up my reef, are you on reefcenteral.com


No although I did do some research there, this is my first SW tank. I got live sand and all my Live Rock from guys off Ebay so I didn't have to cycle the tank which was great, all the water perametres have been stable for over a month 

I think I joined ultimatereef.com, I may join reefcentral.com as alot of people recommend it

Yeah froggies are amazing, when I first got him it was mainly because he looked so weird, I thought he'd just sit in the same place all the time but he's a right little charator and climbs all over the tank/LR. He's great to watch when he hunts the river shrimp I put in there for him 

Are you going to get one? post some pix and vids if you do I'd love to see him


----------



## Cold__Blooded (Jun 13, 2009)

Those things are so ugly they are cool!


----------

